# [SOLVED] iTunes won't start.



## Dunkman (Oct 11, 2011)

Whenever I click on iTunes, the loading circle next to the mouse comes up, but goes away almost immediately and nothing more happens. I have looked at all the other forum posts about this and nothing has worked for me. 
Does anyone know what else I can do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Totally Uninstall iTunes and related software (Quick Time etc) after following the steps in the link, restart then download iTunes again.


----------



## Dunkman (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Did it and nothing changed. Do you know anything else that I could do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Did you look at the link and uninstall _ALL_ of the Apple related software (Quick Time, Apple Software Updater, etc) and follow all of the instructions? did you restart the computer before Re-installing?


----------



## Dunkman (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Yeah, followed the instructions exactly.


----------



## Dunkman (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Although I didn't re-start when I did it first time, so I un-installed everything again and restarted before I re-installed. Would that make any difference? 
Either way, is there anything else I can do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Restarting is mandatory. If that fails then uninstall everything Apple with Revo Uninstaller,be sure to use the Advanced method and remove files from the Registry. Then *Restart*. When the computer comes back up, do a search for* iTunes, Quick time* etc and delete _all _those files and *empty* the Recycle Bin. *Restart*. Download a new install of iTunes not one you had previously saved. Once it installs, if you click it and it doesn't run, right click the Task Bar, and start the *Task Manager* go to the *Processes *tab and scroll till you find iTunes, and *End the Process*. Try it again.


----------



## Dunkman (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

cheers for the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Did that fix it? If so, then cheers to you. and Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Dunkman (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: iTunes won't start.*

Yeah, it's fixed. And yeah. will do.


----------



## numbnutz (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the same problem. I tried to re-install but got the message:- 
'can not find %APPDATA%\ file'

I also tried initite the process above but get the same message when de-installing iTunes.

I have three users on my PC. ITunes works for 2 but not my acct.

Appreciate your help


----------



## numbnutz (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry, I'm on Windows 7 Home Edition SP1


----------



## numbnutz (Nov 11, 2011)

Tried again, the exact message is 'could not access network location %APPDATA%\'


----------

